
FREE for free: first ebook and audiobook versions released - Anon84
http://www.longtail.com/the_long_tail/2009/07/free-for-free-first-ebook-and-audiobook-versions-released.html
======
tiredandempty
it is not a free ebook. it's an image of the book's text.

